# Help understanding MaraX boiler water



## CraigS (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi All,

Had a MaraX now for nearly a month now and noticed small 'green' spots on the e61 mushroom and on the threads. Also, the hot water tap has slight corrosion and I'm not sure but is discolouration on the shower dispersion screw normal ? Pictures attached hopefully.

It's not good enough but I'm currently using Brita filtered tap water and the Lelit in tank softener but currently looking at getting an Osmio Zero.

I live in Nottinghamshire and the Severn Trent water report says the water here is hard (around 250 mg/L).

I borrowed a water tester from work today and these are the results:

tap water

hardness - 190 mg/L

pH - 6.8

Brita filtered (day old cartridge)

hardness - 140 mg/L

pH - 5.8 !!!

MaraX group water

Hardness - 280 mg/L ??? (Small particles visible)

pH - 7.5 ?

I'm just after some advice really as to what you make of the findings and the state of the e61 internals after only few weeks. For me, after this I am seriously considering the Osmio as I'm currently renting.

Thanks


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

CraigS said:


> It's not good enough but I'm currently using Brita filtered tap water and the Lelit in tank softener but currently looking at getting an Osmio Zero.
> 
> I live in Nottinghamshire and the Severn Trent water report says the water here is hard (around 250 mg/L).


 You could try to use bottled water (Volvic, Tesco Ashbeck or some other soft water), at lease as a temporary solution. I'm no expert, but the dots on the mushroom look like scale. It's not that much, but it's only a short while. The corrosion doesn't look great either.


----------



## CraigS (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks Doram, I thought about bottled water but then it's just the inconvenience and plastic and a stage looks like the Osmio is best all round solution that should pay for itself in the long run.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

CraigS said:


> Thanks Doram, I thought about bottled water but then it's just the inconvenience and plastic and a stage looks like the Osmio is best all round solution that should pay for itself in the long run.


 Osmio does sound like a good solution if you have the space.

Not sure about how long the 'long run' would be for it to 'pay for itself' though (if you only use it for the coffee machine). A set of Osmio filters is ~£50 and needs to be replaced every 6 months. You can buy 200 litres of Ashbeck for that amount, which is more than a litre per day. Then you have the cost to of the unit, electricity and water...
It depends how much water you use, and there are important considerations other than cost, of course, but if you want it to 'pay for itself' and only use it for coffee, it might take quite a long run. 🙂


----------



## CraigS (Feb 9, 2021)

Doram said:


> Osmio does sound like a good solution if you have the space.
> 
> Not sure about how long the 'long run' would be for it to 'pay for itself' though (if you only use it for the coffee machine). A set of Osmio filters is ~£50 and needs to be replaced every 6 months. You can buy 200 litres of Ashbeck for that amount, which is more than a litre per day. Then you have the cost to of the unit, electricity and water...
> It depends how much water you use, and there are important considerations other than cost, of course, but if you want it to 'pay for itself' and only use it for coffee, it might take quite a long run. 🙂


 All good points Doram, ended up ordering the Osmio... mainly for it's practicality and the fact we were in need of a kettle too ! We'll see how it goes.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

CraigS said:


> All good points Doram, ended up ordering the Osmio... mainly for it's practicality and the fact we were in need of a kettle too ! We'll see how it goes.


 My TDS is 285 in winter and 320 in summer, our water is quite hard. The family currently use16 to 20 litres per day out of the Osmio and my filters have lasted 12 months and ll months respectively.


----------



## CraigS (Feb 9, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> My TDS is 285 in winter and 320 in summer, our water is quite hard. The family currently use16 to 20 litres per day out of the Osmio and my filters have lasted 12 months and ll months respectively.


 That's really good to hear, your review and the Osmio thread was how I discovered the Osmio. I emailed Mark direct and he gave me a great deal £345 including filter set and sanitisation kit.

What are your thoughts on adding a little bicarb to the Osmio water ? I'm not sure if the low pH on the current Brita water has caused what you see in the photos


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You can if you want, 0.1g per litre is enough. Obviously add it the the water after filtering.


----------

